# Can a 2nd Tivo Bolt act like a Tivo Mini?



## adobopete (May 5, 2017)

I have two Tivo Bolts. One is hooked up to OTA upstairs. I use a Tivo Mini downstairs in my living room to watch live TV from the upstairs Bolt in my living room. I just bought the 2nd Bolt to hook up to my 4k TV in my basement. I can't get it to act like the Mini though where I can watch live TV. I can stream recorded TV from the 1st Bolt to the 2nd Bolt but can't figure out how to get live TV in the basement. Any suggestions or ideas what I should do?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Sorry, while I agree you should be able to do what you want you can not. You are going to have to run an antenna feed to your basement if you want live TV.


----------



## TiVoSupport_Shawlly (May 4, 2017)

Hi adobopete! Since it looks like you're using antenna signal in your house right there, you can just simply connect your basement BOLT into the antenna. You can try to use splitters or you can put up MoCA network right there. Check this out! https://support.tivo.com/articles/Installation_Setup_Configuration/MoCA-Networking-Help


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

You can't channel surf with the second Bolt, but you can use it to start a recording on the first Bolt and stream the in progress recording.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TiVoSupport_Shawlly said:


> You can try to use splitters or you can put up MoCA network right there. Check this out! https://support.tivo.com/articles/Installation_Setup_Configuration/MoCA-Networking-Help


Dear @TiVoSupport_Shawlly, welcome to TCF, and thanks so much for extending your support efforts.

That said, could you please have someone review the document you've linked, specifically the second diagram pictured within the "Installing a PoE Filter" section...






​
... given that the diagram is instructing users to connect both cable Internet and an OTA antenna to the same coax plant, which is a problem since they share the same frequency range. (Putting aside the fact that the image appears to be instructing the user to connect both the DVR and antenna to the output ports of a splitter -- and doesn't really indicate how the MoCA network is created.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> You can't channel surf with the second Bolt, but you can use it to start a recording on the first Bolt and stream the in progress recording.


Right. Another way to effectively view live TV courtesy of the remote OTA-connected DVR is to use the mobile app to initiate the recording on the remote DVR.

Not close to being as transparent and simple as using a Mini. Given you're doing OTA, I'd recommend looking into getting the OTA signal down to the second DVR, if it's at all possible.


----------



## TiVoSupport_Shawlly (May 4, 2017)

@krkaufman , thanks for the suggestion to improve our self-help articles. We'll definitely look further into this one for future references.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

With a big grin on his face, jokingly he says 

Anyone who watches LIVE TV on a DVR isn't using it correctly. ​
I believe that that is a '_pseudo-quote_' from a post from last week...


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

atmuscarella said:


> Sorry, while I agree you should be able to do what you want you can not. *You are going to have to run an antenna feed to your basement if you want live TV*.


Not exactly true. :thumbsdown: 


lpwcomp said:


> You can't channel surf with the second Bolt, but *you can use it to start a recording on the first Bolt and stream the in progress recording*.


Exactly true. :thumbsup: 


krkaufman said:


> Right. Another way to effectively view live TV courtesy of the remote OTA-connected DVR is to *use the mobile app to initiate the recording on the remote DVR*.
> 
> Not close to being as transparent and simple as using a Mini. Given you're doing OTA, I'd recommend looking into getting the OTA signal down to the second DVR, if it's at all possible.


Eliminates the walk to the TiVo connected to the antenna / cable feed.

Also, AFAICT, without actually having done it yet, wouldn't you also be able to use either @wmcbrine 's 'TiVo Remote', or @moyekj 's kmttg remote (from a PC, wired or wireless, desktop or laptop)? (i.e. I wouldn't go installing the TiVo app on my Android tablet *JUST* for this purpose)


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

ClearToLand said:


> Also, AFAICT, without actually having done it yet, wouldn't you also be able to use either @wmcbrine 's 'TiVo Remote', or @moyekj 's kmttg remote (from a PC, wired or wireless, desktop or laptop)? (i.e. I wouldn't go installing the TiVo app on my Android tablet *JUST* for this purpose)


You wouldn't be able to see what you're doing.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

lpwcomp said:


> You wouldn't be able to see what you're doing.


So, even though I (currently) have no interest in viewing shows on my Android tablet, the TiVo app will display the same (or closely similar) screen to what the TiVo doing the recording is displaying on the attached TV when I start a recording?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

ClearToLand said:


> So, even though I (currently) have no interest in viewing shows on my Android tablet, the TiVo app will display the same (or closely similar) screen to what the TiVo doing the recording is displaying on the attached TV when I start a recording?


The app doesn't show what you see on he attached TV. What's being suggested is that you schedule a recording via the guide. If you want to watch something that is currently on, you select the current entry.

IMHO, the only reason to use the app for this is if the two TiVos have different lineups.


----------



## adobopete (May 5, 2017)

Thanks for all your suggestions. It looks I have to do the work around for now until Tivo comes out with a 4k Tivo Mini. Anybody know if and when it will be out?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

adobopete said:


> Thanks for all your suggestions. It looks I have to do the work around for now until Tivo comes out with a 4k Tivo Mini. Anybody know if and when it will be out?


The idea floated out last Summer was the first half of this year.

20 Questions with Ira Bahr - TiVo's Chief Marketing Officer


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Mikeguy said:


> The idea floated out last Summer was the first half of this year.
> 
> 20 Questions with Ira Bahr - TiVo's Chief Marketing Officer


So, Ira: 'ya gonna make it? 7-1/2 weeks left . . . .


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

ClearToLand said:


> With a big grin on his face, jokingly he says
> 
> Anyone who watches LIVE TV on a DVR isn't using it correctly. ​
> I believe that that is a '_pseudo-quote_' from a post from last week...


Damn, I'm good than seeing as all my shows are recorded and watched late late after their air time....,, hheehheh that's the reason I got my TiVo, and the reason I upgraded to the bolt was the 4k for Netflix....


----------

